# Show Us Your Alarm Watches...



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I would hope that we keep it to mechanical alarms, but I know that wouldn't have much of a chance - Soooo....

I'll start it off with one of my favorites and one I have never seen another of - a Landi Despertador...:




























Also, a nice size at ~40mm. Nice cream patina to it and about 50's-60's I'm guessing.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Technos with auto wind and auto wind alarm-


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i have two .i had more but thay have been traded now.just got a very nice 1980 seiko hard to find 7229-6029 quartzmatic .not got any photos yet and its quartz but is nice imho.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

No point in digging out my Memostar now, its identical to the one you've got there, so here's my Trafalgar;


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

How about a pre-Poljot Kirova Signal?

I love the batons and the crazy alarm hand on this beauty.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

here we go dont you just love a bellmatic or two


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> here we go dont you just love a bellmatic or two


Yes, I do!...



















Bridgeman... lovin' that Technos - have my eye on one.

Keep 'em coming guys some nice stuff on here - thanx!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Let me be the 1st to post a Vulcain Cricket as well...










An unusual blue prismatic dial that is really hard to photograph.

The watch of Presidents (other models anyways... I like this one the best).


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just the one for me.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Surprised no Sekondas yet, so here are my two plus another Bellmatic for the roster...




























..oh and a Corvette and a Citizen


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> Just the one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always do that .... I want it.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't play with this one. I've got a g shock and another quartz citizen but no mechanical alarms.

I'd be very happy with a Tudor Advisor, however :yes:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I had this










and when I sold it I bought this










and when I sold that I bought this










I notice a theme here, so I might sell the Sekonda and hope I get a JLC Memovox to replace it!


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

This is my only one....










Paul


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Robin S said:


> Surprised no Sekondas yet, so here are my two plus another Bellmatic for the roster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hi i like the citizen not seen one of them.all the best woody77.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Heres mine


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My only one...

*Sekonda Alarm, Poljot cal.2612 18 Jewels circa 1980s?*


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi i have two .i had more but thay have been traded now.just got a very nice 1980 seiko hard to find 7229-6029 quartzmatic .not got any photos yet and its quartz but is nice imho.


 i not its quartz but its a old one,from 1980 and you do not see them very much.all the best woody77 not the best photos yet.


----------



## bdc (Jan 15, 2008)

Well I'll try not to duplicate any already posted:-










Fortis










Dunhill










Maurice LaCroix










Ingersol










Girard Pergaux










Sorna


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

LOADS!

The one on the right here










A raft of 4 button alarm chrono's like this one










A Sekonda mechanical alarm that I can't find a photo of, and an unusual little Rotary quartz alarm, but the 9 o'clock baton has come loose and lodged against the glass so that one is on e.bay!

This Omega was my very very fave. Christ only knows why I sold it.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

My only alarm , did have a memostar like Woody's but thats gone now


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Just the one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats a belter!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Play again with a BUMPER



















and best of all


----------



## bdc (Jan 15, 2008)

*Some more to be going on with until I can do some more photo's.*










*Oris*










*Memphis*










*Cricket*


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I never realized they were so popular. How many manufacturers have a mechanical alarm movement? Apart from the Japanese and Russian designs, do a lot use the AS 1361 and AS 1475 calibres? I'd assume omega would do their own?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> I never realized they were so popular. How many manufacturers have a mechanical alarm movement? Apart from the Japanese and Russian designs, do a lot use the AS 1361 and AS 1475 calibres? I'd assume omega would do their own?


Cool Huh, Phil??

Okay, let's see....

Breguet

Jaeger

Nardin

Blancpain

Winston

Muller

Vulcain

IWC

Panerai

Graham

Tudor

Technos

Nepro (M/E see below)

Genta

D&S

Perrelet

Girard Perregaux

Omega

Seiko

Bulova

Benrus

Wittnauer

Revue Thommen (Cricket)

Oris

A. Reymond

A. Schild Movements for nearly everything else. A couple of these may have the AS movements, as I am not exactly sure.

Please feel free to make additions to the list. I'm sure there are plenty more.

One More:

This unusual one, a Nepro Memotron (short for "New Products"), that is the 1st mechanical/electronic watch with the worl'ds smallest acoustic generator called the "Micro Buzzer 500 (ewhhhhh...) 8mm in dia. Sounds like a giant mosquito when it goes off and can be heard across the room. The electronics are used only for the alarm - otherwise, it is a full mechanical, automatic watch (I have a lot of info on this)...:



















Thanx guys and keep 'em coming! Great stuff!


----------



## bdc (Jan 15, 2008)

A few more alarm ovements! 

Non AS movement watches not included above:-

Junghans J89

Lemania

Venus

Baumgartner

Ronda

JLC

Citizen

Corum

Cyma 464

Patent 42 (Eterna)

Valjoux 7750

Langendorf

Hanhart

MSR S2

Pierce 135

Poljot

MST 417

Westclox W5

Also of the above, these use AS movements:-

Nardin

Blancpain

Tudor,

Technos,

GP

A Raymond.

Oris,

I doubt these lists are comprehensive but it does show there's plenty of movements out there let alone different watches.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Here are mine, a little Russian and a big Sorna










and of course my faithful Memomatic, not a very good pic but the only one i have to hand.










Andy


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, not a mechanical, and somebody already has posted a more dressy version, but I like this one , and it does do a remarkably good imitation of a mechanical repeater watch gong sounds...(albeit electronically generated).


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> Play again with a BUMPER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the sort of watch you ware for tea in "Betty's"


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

silverflyer said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > Play again with a BUMPER
> ...


 :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Draygo.... here's my version, nice watches for the money...:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I only have the two bellmatics and it's the variety of bellmatics that attract me not the genre


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i never set it as i,m retired


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thinking about it I've got this too. I only ever use it to set and time my other watches, oh and it makes a perfect holiday watch.










Seiko SPBG001

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Was wearing this Soviet-era Poljot on Saturday...


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

A couple I have..........


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Heres mine waiting for a new strap, it more like a vibration than a real sounding alarm but you can feel it on your wrist.

Cheers, John


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a couple of mechanical and quite a few Quartz

Lucerne pin pallet










Poljot Alarm 2612.1st Moscow Watch factory 70's










Sanyo Solar quartz










Kev


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Draygo.... here's my version, nice watches for the money...:


They certainly are. A tad small for everyday wear, tbh, but no less lovely for that. Yours has a particularly good dial by the way.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Draygo.... here's my version, nice watches for the money...:
> ...


Ahhh..., yes, the down side of Vintage - thanx!

I remember when I used to pick up decent alarm watches for 100 bucks (not that long ago) - now it seems like you have to pay 3X that, or more.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I remember when I used to pick up decent alarm watches for 100 bucks (not that long ago) - now it seems like you have to pay 3X that, or more.


Indeed, the price of good quality Bell-Matics has really shot up since I first got interested in them.

I think there are some bargains still to be had with gold plated Bell-Matics because gold is such an unpopular colour but they are getting fewer.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Continuing with my Monday Vintage Mechanical Alarm Post (MVMAP). Please feel free to not restrict yourselves to my self-imposed BS.

A lovely Favre-Leuba Sea Bird Alarm...:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Free from Time Magazine


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

bobbymonks said:


> Free from Time Magazine


Free for a subscription...? Not bad!


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > Free from Time Magazine
> ...


That's what I thought Â£20.00 for a years sub, and a free watch, how could I resist.

It's a big bigger than I'm used to at 42mm and 14mm deep, but fits my wrist ok.

The only really annoying thing is that the analogue & digital have separate batteries, so no matter how you set it the seconds go out of sync after 24 / 48 hrs 

But it was FREE


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

bobbymonks said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > bobbymonks said:
> ...


Nice! You could tell anyone who asks that it is a little known time zone from a very obscure area near you.


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

These are my two, one with Bling and one without.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*MVMAP*

Let's go with this one today - a Henri Gireaux (another one of my favorites)...:




























The last pix is with the box, instructions and original bracelet - NOS!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I've been a little slack with the alarm postings...

How about a little Candino love?...:





































Till next week...


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Pulsar










Kev


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought I would post my Chappell Mechanical Alarm. Not too bad at ~ 35mm dia. for a, what I would call 70's-80's vintage watch (the price we have to pay to wear vintage watches, huh, gents?):










For those of you that have never heard a mechanical alarm I thought I would attach this (click on the image):



Picked this up from a local shop and am quite pleased with it.

TTFN... until the next installment...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I was mopping around thinking that unless I wanted to pay umpteen hundreds or thousands of dollars (pounds) for a NEW mechanical alarm, it wasn't going to happen. Then I ran across this sweet little number and it was a no-brainer!

A Louis Bolle mechanical alarm...:



















Nicely textured dial, nice designed hands, a beautiful second hand with their 'LB' logo/insignia at the base like Breitlings, etc., have (I really like this feature on a watch - just seems to scream quality). A really nice diameter of ~41-42mm. Display back with a nicely finished movement, red tipped alarm indicator, even a quality leather strap. The only criticism I have is it doesn't have an alarm chapter ring for quarter hour, etc. (a common complaint of mine). Keeps great time and more of a subdued sound and vibration on the wrist. Beautifully brushed and polished SS not a gold color as the pix may show.

I had given up hope on finding a modern mechanical alarm that was affordable and still high quality. Before this I had never even heard of the brand. Very impressed with the quality!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry, Robert...not a mech alarm, but as it's new in, I'll include it. Casio GA-100-9ER....5 daily alarms (Why?)


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Sorry, Robert...not a mech alarm, but as it's new in, I'll include it. Casio GA-100-9ER....5 daily alarms (Why?)


Roger..., good to see others posting. Does that strap require a battery as well? All of my mechanical alarms have about 100 alarms - if I want to set them that often....


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is the only one I have, but never use the alarm function. It is always set on East Coast time, USA.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I was mopping around thinking that unless I wanted to pay umpteen hundreds or thousands of dollars (pounds) for a NEW mechanical alarm, it wasn't going to happen. Then I ran across this sweet little number and it was a no-brainer!
> 
> A Louis Bolle mechanical alarm...:
> 
> ...


I really like that, so much so that I've just been having a look at them myself. I quite like the look of the 'fly-back' alarm they do


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Feenix... please post a pix as I have not seen that one. Maybe we can go in and get a group discount.

Thanx!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

For this week I present my 17 jewel Lanco Alarm. It has an alarm indicator at 12:00 (I love this feature!). What is special about this is that it is a one button alarm. The single crown winds the watch and alarm and also sets the time and alarm. Pretty unique and special.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I can join in properly now I've got a mechanical alarm.... :lol: 1974 Seiko Bell-Matic. Boot fair find.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Another Alarm for your viewing pleasure, this time a Creation 17 jewel mechanical Forget-Me-Not Alarm with On-Off Indicator @ 8:30...:




























Both of my Creation's










Really must stop buying watches and get a better camera!


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Some lovely watches in this thread. I feel deprived have only the one. :notworthy:


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Snap!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

'Time' to resurrect the alarm thread.

Some Christmas sweets... Another favorite of mine called a Berna Deluxe Alarm, really like the looks and it has the alarm indicator at 9:00 as well. I believe this is featured in one of my watch books, can't remember which one off hand. Sorry, the harsh lighting is doing some weird stuff.



















Must keep up.


----------

